# Bow pictures



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright ladies, we have a thread for everything else so lets post up pics of our bows...I finally got my Prestige all pimped out so here it is...

I don't have a name for it yet but I will come up with something.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice set up ya got there!! Looks good!!:thumbs_up


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I just took pics of my new bow.. not totaly rigged out yet.. waitin on my new all black Dead Center Stabilizer to get here...and D to put in my peep.. but here it is.. the "hawk" turbohawk..


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Keep postin ladies, My daughter was ask'n a few questions about bows and I told her that tournament bows are a little different than hunting bows, I was gonna show her some pics but they were scattered and I was hoping to find a pic thread. 

She needs a hobby to get her out side some and I'm hopin she'll take an interest in archery, she's been wantin a horse for a while and I'd like to have another one but dont have time or the money to waste, and once she get's a dose of carry'n feed and water I know it'll be me do'n the feed and water'n.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I will have to get some pictures of mine. I have to get strings for it. Does anyone know what the string colors are called on the Passion. The pink and purple ones? I didn't know if they had a name other than pink and purple lol. My pro shop is going to kill me when I bring in the new strings lol. 

Great pictures, keep em coming. Always like looking at other bows. Especially the tricked out ones.


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice bows girls :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Alright ladies, we have a thread for everything else so lets post up pics of our bows...I finally got my Prestige all pimped out so here it is...
> 
> I don't have a name for it yet but I will come up with something.


Even though I am a huge 100% true blue Hoyt Fan! I got to say that bow looks awsome! Here is what I have done so far on mine!


----------



## Brattitude (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Sweet bows


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Brattitude said:


>


very nice set up there.. I will post a few more pics. on Monday.. we took pics of each other holdin our bows with a bow on top of em Christmas day.. and we are goin to sight em in on Monday at the shop (we dont have the new type of press needed to press these bows) so havin the shop put in our peeps.. I need to sell old press so we can get new one.. D has to be able to do all our bow work and he cant this way... lol


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Appalachia said:


> Keep postin ladies, My daughter was ask'n a few questions about bows and I told her that tournament bows are a little different than hunting bows, I was gonna show her some pics but they were scattered and I was hoping to find a pic thread.
> 
> She needs a hobby to get her out side some and I'm hopin she'll take an interest in archery, she's been wantin a horse for a while and I'd like to have another one but dont have time or the money to waste, and once she get's a dose of carry'n feed and water I know it'll be me do'n the feed and water'n.


I have a multi-purpose bow. I use my camo bow for the tournament season as well. I may change the rest, but that's about it for me.  I'll probably have a black SWAT (the black SWAT looks sweet) and camo Destroyer this year.

Hey! I wanted a horse all my life. As soon as I turned 20 and got married, I bought one. That lasted 6 months! Too much work and money. I happily sold him for the same price I bought him, lol.


----------

